# Would you buy a 4 door gto?



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I was just wondering since 4 doors aren't as popular as 2 doors. If the price was right, would you buy one? It doesn't matter the year. This is just a general question.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, A big car Pontiac like a 4 door Catalina with tripower and other GTO like options on that car would be a lot of fun. That would be the closest thing to a 4 door GTO since none exist.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Well said Roger. Hopefully someone isn't trying to sell someone a 4 door GTO.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I did see one for sale. It was a 69. I didn't know there wasn't a such thing. Let me see if I can find it. I found it. I'm not trying to buy it. 
http://jonesboro.craigslist.org/cto/3528759834.html


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Interesting. It was a one year deal.

Here are the 4 door production numbers:
4 door Sedan (23569)--16,532 
4 door Hardtop(23539)--3,918


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope. As practical as they are, no. The only 4-door I'd buy is a wagon or SUV. At least at the time of this writing. Old age has a way of making practicality attractive....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that said a Tempest wagon rodded out would be cool...:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Make a 2 door wagon, then add GTO options......VERY COOL!arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

A four door hardtop done right would be cool. I've always liked pillar-less four doors, classy and lots of visibility. I'd rock it for a DD.

Not too fond of the pillared sedans though.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Had a four door bonneville ssei and loved it. Screaming fast, and a helluva ride. Lost it in a house fire and always thought about getting not her one.


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a Custom S, not a GTO. The Custom S replaced the Tempest Custom, and was only produced for 1 year, 1969. IMO it'd be perfect for someone who was starting a family but still wanted to drive a cool old Pontiac.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

A 4 door GTO is a horrible idea.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

etewald said:


> That's a Custom S, not a GTO.


I guess we should have posted that earlier. We all know, maybe we confused the OP.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There were 3 4-door GTO's to roll off the production line in 1972!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe High Performance Pontiac Magazine had a Starlight Black 455 HO 4 speed Lemans Sport 4 door with the GTO nose (factory) as a feature car in 2011. That was one of the cool things about the factories back in the day, you could order anything pretty much. 

Don Garlits museum in Ocala Fla has a factory 66 Belvedere 4 door with a 426 Hemi automatic. Story behind the car was the original owner ordered it to tow an Airstream motor home.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a '66 4 door Bonneville, which is essentially a 4 door GTO. 10 Less HP factory rated and much heavier, but a great, good looking car with that burbling 4bbl 389. I couldn't afford a GTO, so I bought a 4 door. It bleeds torque, but looks like a luxury-cruiser. The best of both worlds. 

The way I look at it? Easier for passengers to get in without scraping anything on the interior! And not many like it at car shows. 

Anyone know the exact differences in 389 internals between a big car and GTO?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

389 internals are exactly the same, with the exception of the camshaft. Even then, depending on application, some of the higher performance big cars used the same cam and heads as the GTO. But block, crank, pistons, etc. are all the same. Good solid units that respond well to performance enhancements.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

No.....I would not buy a 4 door GTO......I would not buy a 4 door Corvette......I would not buy a 4 door Camaro..............


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I had a 4 door 71 skylark, sold it to pay for my new convertible top on the goat in 1998, Still looks new.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

What about a 4 door Lemans on a 4x4 chassis? That'd be cool. But i wouldn't be interested in a 4 door Lemans otherwise. You guys up North could do that and add a plow for snow removal.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

DSMTiger said:


> No.....I would not buy a 4 door GTO......I would not buy a 4 door Corvette......I would not buy a 4 door Camaro..............


1958 4 door Corvette :rofl:

Serously though.....GTO quatroport if done right I believe could be cool. As a younger man I told myself "no way" to any 4 door and "never ever" to a minivan (that still holds true). But now, as a family man and car enthousiast I could easily see a stylish Gran Turismo Obligoto fashioned from a four door Tempest or Lemans.

Hell, last year I went to a car show and one of the most incredible (to me :lol cars was a 69 Vista Cruiser Olds wagon done up as a Hurst Olds clone. Had the same hood, interior(buckets,dash, his/hers console, 8-track), big wing on the roof and all the correct paint and striping (white pearl/gold) and the BIG Hurst graphics on the side it was BAD ASS.

I mean once you are sitting in the drivers seat do you really care whats behind you? Granted there is a slight wieght penalty but I think that the convenience and utilitarian benefits outwiegh that. Clean off the rear door handles on a hardtop and most people would have to look twice. I've even seen some 50's 4 doors converted to 2 door by welding the rears shut. PHP just had a 62 Catalina SD cloan the owner converted to 2 door from a 4 door. A lot of 2 doors and 4 doors shared the same frame and wheel base.

Think of an "old school" G8 .


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Ya'll are crazy if you dont think this is a cool ride! This is basically the 4-door GTO.



















Not crazy about the rims but I would fix one of these up!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah! ^ Lose the truck rims and add some 17 or 18 inch ralley II's , throw all your friends in there and rock on!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Hell yeah! I'd love to fix one up.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd rock any of these! I would love to have one these to go to swap meets, races, etc.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice examples! I agree, all of those are super nice and great looking rides. Hot Rod Mag has a 65 "more door" pho GTO this month that handles (although unfortunately it's not finished).

Is it just me or does it seem if the 4 doors faired the rust wars better than the wagons and 2 doors? I would say that wagons are the most rare these days, I have seen very few, even in the boneyards.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Love'm!


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

I love the old wagons. I've seen more and more four door cars coming out if the wood work four drag cars there cheap and have the same frame as the two doors so all the parts work on them.

Sent from my MB855 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

WOW! I Love that 2-door wagon! I'll bet it makes some some 64-65 Chevy 2-dr wagon owners furious!


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

etewald said:


> That's a Custom S, not a GTO. The Custom S replaced the Tempest Custom, and was only produced for 1 year, 1969. IMO it'd be perfect for someone who was starting a family but still wanted to drive a cool old Pontiac.


Why do you think I got mine? I'm going with more the "old person grandpa car" for now, but if/when I decide to bump the power up it should be fun. I mean how many 4 doors do you really see at the cruise-ins or the strip or the likes? In the long run they may even be rarer than the coupes as people tend to regard them as "parts cars" or "crusher fodder." Besides, the cool thing about the A-cars with 4 doors is the weight penalty seems to be overall minimal. Not against extra doors, against a bunch of extra weight however.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Back in the early 80's, my old boss had a Lincoln station wagon sitting in his garage. Believe it was something like a '76 or '78 model with next to no miles on it. Inherited it from his brother- ordered it from the factory like that! He would have sold it to me for like $6500, or some such absurdly low amount! That was a kings' ransom at that time, and now it is to laugh! I rip my hair out at the thought!


----------

